# Dynamic Circle Hapkido



## Wild Bill (Aug 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experiance with Dave Wheaton's Dynamic Circle Hapkido or Hapkido International.  I am not finding much info on the web.  I was hoping I could get some insight from anyone who might be a current or former student.  Any help would be appreciated.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Master-Dave-Wheatons-Hapkido-Minute/109493882422321


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry, I have never heard of them..


----------

